# London Heathrow



## sailor (30 März 2008)

Hallo. Wer von euch hat das programmiert?

Zitat:
Terminal 5 führte sich der Weltöffentlichkeit in gewohnter Heathrow-Manier vor - im Chaos. Allein schon das voll automatisierte Gepäcktransportsystem mit seinen unterirdischen 16 Kilometer Länge brach vom zweiten ankommenden Flug an zusammen, mit der Folge, dass der Stau sich für landende und abfliegende Kunden ausweitete. Nachdem sieben Maschinen ohne jegliches Gepäck an Bord abgehoben hatten, sahen sich BAA, das für den Betrieb verantwortliche Unternehmen, sowie BA gezwungen, erste Flugstornierungen vorzunehmen.
*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 März 2008)

sailor schrieb:


> Hallo. Wer von euch hat das programmiert?
> 
> Zitat:
> Terminal 5 führte sich der Weltöffentlichkeit in gewohnter Heathrow-Manier vor - im Chaos. Allein schon das voll automatisierte Gepäcktransportsystem mit seinen unterirdischen 16 Kilometer Länge brach vom zweiten ankommenden Flug an zusammen, mit der Folge, dass der Stau sich für landende und abfliegende Kunden ausweitete. Nachdem sieben Maschinen ohne jegliches Gepäck an Bord abgehoben hatten, sahen sich BAA, das für den Betrieb verantwortliche Unternehmen, sowie BA gezwungen, erste Flugstornierungen vorzunehmen.
> *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


 
Was heisst hier programmiert. Das Problem liegt 100% in der Mechanik. 

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## mst (30 März 2008)

sailor schrieb:


> Hallo. Wer von euch hat das programmiert?
> 
> Zitat:
> Terminal 5 führte sich der Weltöffentlichkeit in gewohnter Heathrow-Manier vor - im Chaos. Allein schon das voll automatisierte Gepäcktransportsystem mit seinen unterirdischen 16 Kilometer Länge brach vom zweiten ankommenden Flug an zusammen, mit der Folge, dass der Stau sich für landende und abfliegende Kunden ausweitete. Nachdem sieben Maschinen ohne jegliches Gepäck an Bord abgehoben hatten, sahen sich BAA, das für den Betrieb verantwortliche Unternehmen, sowie BA gezwungen, erste Flugstornierungen vorzunehmen.
> *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


 
Ich würde Fragen: Wer hatte das Programmiert!?


----------



## godi (30 März 2008)

mst schrieb:


> Ich würde Fragen: Wer hatte das Programmiert!?



Ich glaube eher es heißt: Wer Programmiert dort? 
http://www.focus.de/politik/schlagzeilen?day=20080330&did=638750&gn=0
http://www.handelsblatt.com/News/Jo...x/british-airways-streicht-weiter-fluege.html

Der hat sicher gerade Stress! 

godi


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 März 2008)

In unserer Lokalzeitung wird behauptet, die Bediener seien vor folgenden Problemen gestanden:

Wo finde ich einen Parkplatz?
Wie komme ich durch die Sicherheitskontrolle?
Wie kann ich mich an dem S.... Rechner einloggen?

Da kann der beste Programmierer nichts mehr machen.


----------



## Ralle (30 März 2008)

Wie ich aus gut informierten Kreisen erfahren habe, wurde das System gar nicht programmiert, weil es aus Sicherheitsgründen zu 100% aus recycelten Schaltschützen besteht. Diese waren zuvor in Supertankern als Haupstromschalter verbaut und sind eigentlich jeder Situation problemlos gewachsen. Leider hatte man sich bei der Berechnung des Energiebedarfs der Schütze um eine Zehnerpotenz vertan, so daß nun regelmäßig ganze Teilnetze, welche den gesamten Bauraum unter dem Londoner Flughafen beanspruchen, keine Spannung führen. Das Transportnetz ist auch nur auf die Länge von 16 km angewachsen, weil man ansonsten keinen Platz für die Schaltanlagen gefunden hätte. Die Gepäckstücke sind auch weder verschwunden, noch gestrandet, sondern werden zum Zwecke der Energiegewinnung verfeuert. Somit haben wir es mit einem selbstversorgenden System zu tun, ich verstehe also die ganze Aufregung nicht, ist doch alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## gravieren (30 März 2008)

@AUDSUPERUSER


> Wo finde ich einen Parkplatz?
> Wie komme ich durch die Sicherheitskontrolle?
> Wie kann ich mich an dem S.... Rechner einloggen?


No, scheint das Gepäckteminal zu sein.





Berater aus Bayern  ?


http://www.handelsblatt.com/News/Un...eathrow-flop-muenchener-berater-raetseln.html


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (30 März 2008)

Die arme Nase, die das ausbaden muß .....


----------



## nade (30 März 2008)

sailor schrieb:


> Hallo. Wer von euch hat das programmiert?
> 
> Zitat:
> Terminal 5 führte sich der Weltöffentlichkeit in gewohnter Heathrow-Manier vor - im Chaos. Allein schon das voll automatisierte Gepäcktransportsystem mit seinen unterirdischen 16 Kilometer Länge brach vom zweiten ankommenden Flug an zusammen, mit der Folge, dass der Stau sich für landende und abfliegende Kunden ausweitete. Nachdem sieben Maschinen ohne jegliches Gepäck an Bord abgehoben hatten, sahen sich BAA, das für den Betrieb verantwortliche Unternehmen, sowie BA gezwungen, erste Flugstornierungen vorzunehmen.
> *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*





			
				Focus Online schrieb:
			
		

> London (dpa) - Auch am vierten Tag nach der chaotischen Inbetriebnahme des neuen Terminals der British Airways in London- Heathrow konnten wieder Hunderte Passagiere ihre Flugreisen nicht antreten.


Ehm also da hatte wer seine T**ls nicht mit dabei.*ROFL* 
Oder hätte besser vorm testen sie :TOOL: gepriesen.


----------



## HSThomas (1 April 2008)

Also mir fällt dazu immer wieder dieses schöne Lied von Monthy Python ein:


> And i'm so worried about the baggage retrieval system they've got at Heathrow...


----------



## bs (1 April 2008)

Es scheint Vanderlande Industries zu sein.
http://http://www.maschinenmarkt.vogel.de/themenkanaele/mmlogistik/distribution/frachtdienste/articles/110500/


----------



## Zottel (1 April 2008)

Was ich nicht verstehe: Warum wickeln die die Flüge nicht dort ab, wo sie es bis vor einer Woche taten? Anstatt sie ausfallen zu lassen? Und testen ihr System in Ruhe bis es funzt? Reicht nicht ein Tag Chaos?


----------



## plc_tippser (1 April 2008)

Finde raus wer der Autor below ist und du hast den Flughafenprogrammierer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18957


----------



## funkdoc (1 April 2008)

Zottel schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: Warum wickeln die die Flüge nicht dort ab, wo sie es bis vor einer Woche taten? Anstatt sie ausfallen zu lassen? Und testen ihr System in Ruhe bis es funzt? Reicht nicht ein Tag Chaos?



weil die auslastung derart hoch ist und keine weiteren terminals mehr zur verfügung stehen. da kommen in einer halben stunde 10 maschinen runter.
da kann man nicht mehr herumschieben wie man es haben will.

eine fragwürdige inbetriebnahme, eine nichtvorhandene testphase und ein überforderter abnehmer sind die ursachen.

grüsse


----------



## argv_user (1 April 2008)

@funcdoc

Aha, also hat sich das Verkehrsaufkommen mit
der Inbetriebnahme des neuen Terminals schlagartig erhöht.
Und zwar so sehr, dass es die anderen nicht verkraften.
Oder ist das alte bereits abgerissen?

Ein Schelm, der böses daran findet, oder ?


----------



## HSThomas (1 April 2008)

Ich bin letztes Jahr eine halbe Stunde zu spät mit BA in Heathrow gelandet. Dank dieser halben Stunde, mussten wir 90 Minuten auf unser Gepäck warten...

Also liegt da wohl shcon länger was im Argen...

Ausserdem gilt wohl für einige Fluggesellschaften seit kurzem der Sommerflugplan... da haben die wohl mit mehr geplant, als der Flughafen schafft


----------



## funkdoc (1 April 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> @funcdoc
> Aha, also hat sich das Verkehrsaufkommen mit
> der Inbetriebnahme des neuen Terminals schlagartig erhöht.
> Und zwar so sehr, dass es die anderen nicht verkraften.
> Oder ist das alte bereits abgerissen?


nein nein.. heathrow ist schon seit längerem an der grenze des möglichen.
neue terminals sind dort schon längst überfällig (das wird dir jeder bestätigen können der schon mal in london gelandet ist).

das ist eben die "feine englische", dass man in gerätschaften die von der massiven öffentlichkeit frequent benutzt werden, nicht viel investiert und lieber wartet,  dass sie dann komplett im arsc* sind. wie zb. die londoner Underground. sowas findet man hier bei uns am festland relativ selten.

bei solchen aktionen würden in D sowie auch in Ö normalerweise bei manchen firmen einige "köpfe rollen". mal die schadenshöhe nicht betrachtet.

ein flughafen ist keine maschine die man schnell mal abschalten kann... und dann wenn alles so funkt wie man es will, sie wieder einschaltet um weiterzufahren. da muss man im laufendem betrieb ein terminal integrieren.
getesten haben die wahrscheinlich nicht viel... sonst würde es ja funktionieren....



argv_user schrieb:


> Ein Schelm, der böses daran findet, oder ?


? keinen plan was du meinst.

grüsse


----------



## the bang 2 (1 April 2008)

Is aber nicht die Praxis, so ne größere Inbetriebnahme ohne Probelauf, oder?
WEnn ich sehe, wie lang Läpple und KArmann bei uns in der Arbeit für ne Inbetriebnahme von ner Roboterzelle brauchen, kann ich das nicht glauben, dass die so ne riesen Anlage ohne Probelauf auf die Menschheit loslassen...


----------



## maxmax (2 April 2008)

Hallo,
hier stehen noch ein paar Details:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Weit...eathrow-Terminal--/meldung/105840/from/atom10


----------



## zotos (2 April 2008)

Das Krisenmanagement dort ist auch klasse:  http://www.focus.de/politik/schlagzeilen?day=20080402&did=640365&gn=0



			
				focus schrieb:
			
		

> Die Koffer und Taschen waren seit der chaotischen Inbetriebnahme des Terminals am 27. März liegengeblieben. In Mailand soll eine Kurierfirma nun die Gepäckstücke sortieren und zu deren Besitzern transportieren.



Die gestrandeten Koffer werden also erst mal nach Mailand geschickt und von da aus zu den Eigentümern verschickt.


----------



## argv_user (2 April 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Die gestrandeten Koffer werden also erst mal nach Mailand geschickt und von da aus zu den Eigentümern verschickt.



Wird wohl am billigsten und schnellsten sein.


----------



## bs (6 April 2008)

Schaut mal hier:

http://www.faz.net/s/Rub7F4BEE0E0C39429A8565089709B70C44/Doc~EC1120B27386C4E34A67A5EE8E5523433~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


----------

